# Effexor XR therapy for IBS-A



## 13700 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,I've been diagnosed with IBS-A since I was 14 and am now 21. Over the years I have tried Elavil for my symptoms, but beginning this past summer, my new physician put me on Effexor to see if it would help lessen my symptoms.I started out at 37.5mg for a week, then bumped up to 75mg. I've been at 150mg for over two months and just learned that my doctor closed his practice. I have experienced great relief on this medication and am hesitant to see another physician or begin weaning myself off the effexor. Has anyone here gone beyond the 150mg dosage? How long did you remain on the treatment? I'd just like to get an idea of what other people have done before I go and let another doc try and talk me into changing or stopping this medication.Thank you,Deb


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Usually the goal in any long-term med therapy is to take the lowest possible effective dose. If you are currently at 150mg and need more I would think maybe a change is in order. I am at 75mg and am not quite satisfied with the results so I am going to try Paxil next as many here report great success.


----------



## 13700 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you. When I change physicians again, I'll have to see what they suggest. Some of my symptoms seem to be returning again, so I may have to up the dosage again. I'm just worried as I've heard that the side effects when stopping Effexor are quite harsh.


----------



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

I started effexor 2 weeks ago for IBS/D my Doc started me at 25mg then after a week 37.5 Right now I have not had a A/D work so well for my tummy. My stomach is too calm, it took 3 days before I had a B/M, I might cut back to .25mg might be enough for me. I'm starting to get sexual side effects as well as some other S/E on the 37.5.


----------

